

Ask HN: How do you find time to read Twitter, articles on HN, and more... - richardofyork

How do you find time daily to:
— read all the HN articles and comments that you WANT to read,
— comment on HN and other sites,
— read your Twitter stream,
— use Facebook (if you do use Facebook)
— read articles on other blogs and sites you follow daily,
— AND still get stuff done?<p>I come to HN every day to catch the latest news and tech trends, but I simply cannot read most of the articles I want to read. I save quite a few aritcles to read later, which I never get to since I am adding new ones every day.
======
jgrahamc
I don't. I just have to accept the fact that I can't be up to date on
everything.

I actively cut out stuff that's essentially worthless like TV, Facebook,
TechCrunch, etc. I greatly limit the number of people I follow on Twitter.

I am well aware that there are tons of things I am 'missing out on' that I
could read about on HN. But this is equally true of books I'd like to read.

------
makyol
Same here, I also save a lot articles to be read later but going to go through
them and delete most of them and read the ones still seems to be interesting
in this weekend. We should be more picky and dont hesitate to delelete most of
them, other than that if we are still OK without reading them till now, most
probably we are still going to be.

------
ig1
Aggregate to an offline reader on my phone so I can read it while commuting in
what would otherwise be "downtime".

------
duiker101
I read HN and reddit when it's all calm at work. Otherway I don't. Also, I
don't watch any TV.

